# Cheesy Tortilla Spirals



## Raine (Aug 12, 2004)

Cheesy Tortilla Spirals







Yield: 10 servings
1 pkg (11 ounces) STOUFFER'S frozen Creamed Chipped Beef, defrosted*
2 pkgs (3 ounces each) cream cheese, softened
1/3 cup (about 1 1/2 ounces) shredded cheddar cheese
2 tsp lime juice
1 tsp ground chili powder
1/2 tsp ground cumin
2 tbsp chopped fresh cilantro
2 tbsp chopped green onion
10 (8-inch) soft taco-size flour tortillas
1/4 cup (1 ounce) shredded cheddar cheese

Procedures
COMBINE cream cheese, 1/3 cup Cheddar cheese, lime juice, chili powder and cumin in medium bowl; add Creamed Chipped Beef, cilantro and green onion, stirring well. Evenly divide mixture among tortillas, spreading to cover each tortilla.
ROLL up each tortilla, finishing with seam-side-down. Place rolled tortillas on baking sheet; sprinkle with 1/4 cup Cheddar cheese.
BAKE in preheated 400°F oven for 7 minutes or until cheese is melted. Let stand 3 to 5 minutes; slice into 1-inch pieces and serve hot.
Note: Recipe can also be prepared without baking. Omit cheese topping; refrigerate filled and rolled tortillas for at least one hour to set filling before slicing.
*DEFROST Creamed Chipped Beef in microwave on 50% power for 5 to 6 minutes.


----------

